# World Premiere of the MKII TTR - LA Auto Show 2006 (pics)



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The pictures were kindly supplied to me last night by "Auto Spies".

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

cool car but even better blonde..who is she?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't like it, looks to "sissy" ...
The roadstar is one off the reasons that the mk1 got the name to be a gay-car, or a woman's car.
When i look at these pictures, i'm afraid it proberly tears the MK2 image down again.
The MK2 coupe looks much more sportive than this "beauty-contrest-verhicle"
And the coulour red suit's a car from this kind very well , very "look at me" colour.

Nope the Roadstar isn't my thing.
And i hope the new, stronger sportive image from the MK2, can hold up with this new little gay-brother getting to the family.

I'm proberly the only one who gut the gut's to say he doesn't like it, but i think there will be a lot off people who think the same.

Rob


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree with you Rebel, Im not too impressed either...altough, I think bad tunners are more damaging to the "mk2 image"than the roadster...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This first picture say's all......the girl is driving and the guy is sitting on the passenger-seat......what a presentation!? :lol:

It's a woman's car! Audi coudn't launched it better ....LOL


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

FDXmiguel said:


> I agree with you Rebel, Im not too impressed either...altough, I think bad tunners are more damaging to the "mk2 image"than the roadster...


Fully agree, that's also terrible.
Those stupid tuner's give the MK2 a bad name again.
I didn't saw one tuning done on a MK2 that looked nice.
The S-line package is the best "tuning" you can get if you like that kind of stuff.

I hope the rubbish tuner's won't sell a thing from all the trash-stuff.
There isn't one decent tuning done.
That again proofs what a wonderfull car the MK2 is. It doesn't need any off that kind off stuff, the concept is just perfect by its self.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I think it looks good, but not great. I've always thought the Coupe looks more graceful in mark 1 and 2 guise than the roadster equivalent. I also don't think it suits the red colour - sorry Dotti! 

But I think the hairdresser and gay-car remarks are a bit silly and prospective owners should ignore the comments. It's a nice car.

But where did those orange indicator lights appear from in the headlight units - they look awful and I don't remember seeing them on the coupe? Is this an american addition? It lessens the appeal of the front!

Thanks for posting the pics Kevin.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I like it


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I like it


You gay hairdresser!! :lol:

Jesting aside, it's a fine looking car and I would be chuffed it my wife was driving one! :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I think a lot of woman like the roadster. 
Personaly i think Audi could have done better than simple cut off some piece off stheel.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

The chap in the passenger seat is from the tv show Desperate Housewives - one more indicator of where Audi are aiming it


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

yes that's james denton the plumber from desp housewives...what I would like to know is whos the hot blonde? could be one indicator that audi is aiming at mars too and not just venus...


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Her name is Molly Sims. And btw I love the roadster!


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

The amber turn lights are what US models get. Yeah, they suck. Did anyone notice that the queer red reflector is missing from the lower rear bumper? Thank God for that...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DonaldC said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I like it
> ...


 :lol: Well I am female :wink:


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

Apart from the standard wheels it looks as though it has every extra fitted, Sat Nav Plus, Ext Leather, Mag Ride, Tyre Pressure, Multi change CD, Xeon plus, Bose, Electric seats, Acoustic parking, Cruise, Storage Pack, Multi steering wheel, STronic, not sure if it has the auto diming/folding mirrors etc but likely and its got a 3.2 badge on the rear.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I can't believe Iceman didn't post this first


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ezzie said:


> The chap in the passenger seat is from the tv show Desperate Housewives - one more indicator of where Audi are aiming it


LOL


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> The amber turn lights are what US models get. Yeah, they suck. Did anyone notice that the queer red reflector is missing from the lower rear bumper? Thank God for that...


You mean the fog light ,they dont have fog in the US :wink:


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > The amber turn lights are what US models get. Yeah, they suck. Did anyone notice that the queer red reflector is missing from the lower rear bumper? Thank God for that...
> ...


Yes they do! In Frisco. Gay capital of America! ....Where they will sell most of these cars. No fog light on the Gay boys roadster? What were Audi thinking.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

sheila said:


> Apart from the standard wheels it looks as though it has every extra fitted, Sat Nav Plus, ...


Nice to see they can actually produce a TT with Sat Nav Plus. I'll expect my CoupÃ© to stick to its week 4 build slot this time then...


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

In the words of Andy Pipkin

"I dont like it"


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> In the words of Andy Pipkin
> 
> "I dont like it"


or as he may have said...

"I'll have that one"

Personally I dont like either the coupe or roadster in Mk2 guise so I have ordered another car to my collection instead.

regards malc 8)


----------

